# Triggers ?



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

First excuse the new guy amature questions. I set my SLR aside sometime in the 90's and until my wife won the d3100 at work last year I had become a point and shoot kind of guy.

Now I am planning a vacation out west including the Grand Canyon so I bought a 70-300 and dusted off an old tripod. I was looking for my old cable release when I noticed that the d3100 has no hole in the button to screw it.

Lots of remote triggers out there but I really want to try one of those lightning sensors. Started out looking at the Vello
http://www.amazon.com/Vello-FreeWav...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B006BGTP8U

with their lightning sensor plus $100. B&H has good reviews on the trigger but none on the lightning sensor. Amazon has some bad reviews on the lightning trigger.

For $50 more I can get a start on the expandable hahnel Captur Pro Module and trigger. Big wow factor on all the features with the Hanal system (I have no idea how to type umlaut).http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...pro_capture_pro_module_with.html/prm/alsVwDtl

So before I pull the trigger on the trigger I come here seeking advice.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a trigger, but for a cable release on the newer dslr's you plug them into the side. I generally carry a standard plug and play type release and also an intervalometer release.


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

Thank you Shakey. 
The part about the cable release was tongue in cheek, I do understand how it works. I like the cordless Idea and they can be had much cheaper than the above mentioned sys.. I am overwhelmed with the trigger options.

I'll admit that intervalometer was my vocabulary word for the day just a few weeks ago. I have been burning up you tube and the b&h site just trying to get edumicated. I'd sure like to hear (or see) what you are doing with yours.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Weyefe works great also and with wireless app, you can focus and other stuff fr not to exensive.t


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

*Lightning trigger*

You're right - there are many triggers out there! I purchased a lightning trigger last year for a photo competition - Lightning Bug by MK Controls. I ended up not having the kind of lightning opportunities I'd hoped for, so didn't use it, but here is a review of the device:

http://www.outdoorphotoworkshops.com/review-lightning-bug-for-lightning-photography/

And the listing on B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1038761-REG/mk_controls_lightning_bug_shutter_trigger.html

Good luck!


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

Slip said:


> Weyefe works great also and with wireless app, you can focus and other stuff fr not to exensive.t


Day to day I could live with that but when I'm on vacation I like my phone off and stuffed in the glove box. I could just turn the ringer off, this is one cool little intervalometer.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photog...tically-sets-controls-camera/#:xamb6tg6ECT0ZA


----------



## TXdoug (May 14, 2016)

I ended up ordering the Hahnel stuff. Arrived yesterday and I have been playing with it all day. Everything seems to work except the receiver prevents the flash from opening when it sits fully in the hot shoe. I figured if I was going to use the Module as a lightning trigger I would need something anyway. I found this 1 1/4 aluminum angle lying about, some drill bits and a 1/4 20 tap.
wala










Some of you smart guys may recognize that the bolt is from a bifold closet door. I thought it was nifty and easy to grab. I was going to use the threaded plastic sleeve to tighten things down but these nifty thumb screw deals were dying to be redrilled and tapped.



















Here the transmitter is off and stuffed in the receiver hot shoe. the module pro is the remote trigger.










Trying to combine work and play, I set up with the intervalometer and mowed the yard. compiled with MovieMaker with the min 1 sec interval. Cute but not postworthy. Just learning how things work. Yall definatly dont want to see the IR trigger shots of me this morning, bed head so bad you could almost smell the morning breath.


----------

